# What happened to Squidgy Slick Rig 170mm?



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened to Squidgy Slick Rig 170mm and 190mm?









I have had great success with them over the past few years and dont seem to be able to find them anywhere. One tackle shop told me they stopped manufacturing them. They are still on the squidgy website but I cant buy them at any of the online tackle stores. I havent been able to find anywhere on the web saying they no longer manufacture them either.

Does anyone have some they want to offload? Or seen them in the local tackle store gathering dust?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

They stopped manufacturing them. I emailed them at the time and they gave me a response along the lines of that most people were using the 125mm and there was not a market for the bigger ones. Shame really they were a ripper big jew lure.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

paulo said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Squidgy Slick Rig 170mm and 190mm?
> 
> 
> I have had great success with them over the past few years and dont seem to be able to find them anywhere. One tackle shop told me they stopped manufacturing them. They are still on the squidgy website but I cant buy them at any of the online tackle stores. I havent been able to find anywhere on the web saying they no longer manufacture them either.
> ...


You'll have to start pouring your own Paulo


----------

